# Which nerf bars?



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

Can anyone give me some guidance on a set of nerf bars.I think the side of my truck needs a little chrome or stainless to match the bumpers.Which bars look the best and have a fair price? Fair meaning no more than $350.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I used the Manik polished stainless steel nerf bar and I am very happy with the looks and the quality of them. You can see my truck at www.picturetrail.com/okiescot. You can also see them at www.manik.com.

I paid $336 plus tax and shipping for mine.

OkieScot


----------



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

Gerald said:


> I used the Manik polished stainless steel nerf bar and I am very happy with the looks and the quality of them. You can see my truck at www.picturetrail.com/okiescot. You can also see them at www.manik.com.
> 
> I paid $336 plus tax and shipping for mine.
> 
> OkieScot


Yeah those look pretty nice.How much was shipping? Was installation easy?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Shipping to Oklahoma was $35, but that would depend on where you are located in relation to the shipper.

The installation was not hard at all. I did it myself in a-bout 2 hours. It could be done faster, but I took my time in aligning the bars. I am also a little slow as well.

OkieScot 






Frontrunner said:


> Yeah those look pretty nice.How much was shipping? Was installation easy?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

There is a group buy on Shrockworks rock sliders a few posts down, about the same cost as the crome ones mentioned here. Great product if you want functunal bars. They come bare or powder coated black. They can be painted grey to match the roof rack too for $10 extra.

Just a thought if you want to get in on it.

Jeff


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Those Manik bars are at the top of my list for this spring. Either my tax return $$ or my profit-sharing bonus $$, whichever gets here first!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

Q-Tip said:


> Those Manik bars are at the top of my list for this spring. Either my tax return $$ or my profit-sharing bonus $$, whichever gets here first!!! :thumbup:


I agree with you.The Manik bars are at the top of my list as well.It's nice getting something back from the gov.


----------



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

Gerald said:


> I used the Manik polished stainless steel nerf bar and I am very happy with the looks and the quality of them. You can see my truck at www.picturetrail.com/okiescot. You can also see them at www.manik.com.
> 
> I paid $336 plus tax and shipping for mine.
> 
> OkieScot


Can you tell me where you paid $336 for those manik nerf bars?The cheapest I can find is for $399 not including shipping.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I got them from 4 Wheel Parts here in OKC. I found some on the internet that were about $375 and told this local dealer about it. He said he could get them for $335.99
plus shipping and tax.

I guess he figured making a little off of them was better than not making the sale.

I installed them myself so all he had to do was make a phone call and then wait to collect his money.

OkieScot






Frontrunner said:


> Can you tell me where you paid $336 for those manik nerf bars?The cheapest I can find is for $399 not including shipping.


----------



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

Gerald said:


> I got them from 4 Wheel Parts here in OKC. I found some on the internet that were about $375 and told this local dealer about it. He said he could get them for $335.99
> plus shipping and tax.
> 
> I guess he figured making a little off of them was better than not making the sale.
> ...


Thanks, i appreciate the info.Guess ill be spending a little extra.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Heck, guys. You can get the factory step bars for $299

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T6-D40


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive been shopping around to and to be honest I like the look of the facftory grey ones. I like the oval shape compared to alot of the other round ones.

They had a dmamaged pair in stock when I first got my trucl. And when I say damage that means the front cap was scratched. Could of easily save $100, but I never went for it.

This will be my next upgrade


----------



## Tboneroks (Nov 17, 2005)

i've got the chrome ones from Aries, they look great, and you can get them for less than $200..can't beat 'em!


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Just ordered mine from my local Nissan dealer. Gave me a great deal, plus Nissan just released the 10% off coupon, so I save another $50 there or so. Sunday afternoon project and the kids will be able to get in a lot easier now


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but I'm curious, when did they start calling the side step bars "nerf bars"? I've always thought of nerf bars as the single tube vertical bars that replace the horizontal bumper (front or rear). Just curious.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Before you spend a dime, you should check out ebay. They do have the step bars in stainless, chrome and black. Westin is one of the products sold. Shop around.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

nissanmadness said:


> Before you spend a dime, you should check out ebay. They do have the step bars in stainless, chrome and black. Westin is one of the products sold. Shop around.



Already ordered. and Ive been looking at all kinds on trucks here and there, and most of them are round. I like the Nissan ones because if the oval look, and the grey of them match my truck because I have the storm grey paint.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

spidey said:


> Already ordered. and Ive been looking at all kinds on trucks here and there, and most of them are round. I like the Nissan ones because if the oval look, and the grey of them match my truck because I have the storm grey paint.


Good deal, glad it worked out.


----------



## Tboneroks (Nov 17, 2005)

I actually have a set of the Nissan factory step bars for the '05+ frontier KC if anyone is interested. I'm willing to part ways with them for cheap since I already have a set of bars for it...


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Tboneroks said:


> I actually have a set of the Nissan factory step bars for the '05+ frontier KC if anyone is interested. I'm willing to part ways with them for cheap since I already have a set of bars for it...



To bad we live a country apart. Shipping would probably kill the deal


----------



## Tboneroks (Nov 17, 2005)

i haven't had a chance to find out how much it will cost yet..dang work..but i'm pretty flexible on the cash price since these came with the truck..


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Tboneroks said:


> i haven't had a chance to find out how much it will cost yet..dang work..but i'm pretty flexible on the cash price since these came with the truck..



Thats ok, I noticed now the are for a King Cab, and Ive got a crew cab.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Picked up my nerf bars on Saturday at the dealsership. When I picked them up I had a pleasant surprise.

Nissan recently changed the part number of the nerf bars, so instead of the original price of $484 I was quoted (down from almost $650 last year) The charge was only $299. So I basically saved $200. Now I have extra money I saved up for some more Nissan toys. Think next thing will be a cold air intake, a side wall tool box or 18" rims

I think the cold air intake with the price of gas in canada. We are up to $1.20 a litre now (ouch)


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Just installed the factory ones yesterday. Went pretty easy with the bolts already on the truck. I like the 3 brackets instead of the usual 2 as aftermarket.

Got a really good deal on them, and they look great since they are the same colour as my truck. Will post pics when I can


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Finally got around to unloading the camera. Here are some pics with my nerf bars


----------

